# Sids Rebel



## Matt73 (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone care to share pics/opinions of their Sid's Rebel babies/grand babies/great grand babies. My new colt is a grand baby on the dam's side. I love Sid's look. Royal has his head (dainty, dished, with tiny little ears). I'm always hearing about Buckeroo, Rowdy, etc. Is anyone a big Sid's Rebel fan? Just curious. After having the honour of looking after my boy, I sure am; temperament, looks, OMG


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 19, 2008)

Matt,

I'm totally with you on this! He's always been one of my favorites and probably always will be! He's produced some amazing kids and grandkids. Here are some of mine:

Sera - paternal granddaughter, daughter of World Champion Lucky Four Rebels Red N Royal and 2X National Champion Lookout Bonsais Sweet Anticipation






And Corona is by Sids Husker, half brother to Sids Rebel


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 19, 2008)

Parmela. They're beautiful! I especially love Sera. Thanks!


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 19, 2008)

* Wow really like Sera!! And always a fan of corona!! *

Matt I just adore Royal, love the look of him!! Congrats again on an awsome buy!


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Nov 19, 2008)

I love the Sids Rebel look also!! We have one grand-daughter and she is just the sweetest thing





Here is Eggxtra Special Front Page News. She was born on Easter Sunday... that's why her name is Eggxtra instead of Extra





As a Weanling (Ignore those back feet... She was still learning



)






And as a Yearling:






She was only shown at 2 shows as a Weanling and then at one show this past season as a Yearling. So, I can not wait to get her really showing once she finishes maturing!

Thanks for letting me share!!! This is such a great thread.... Sid's Rebel has produced so many great horses!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 19, 2008)

Matt,

So don't we get some Royal eye candy on this thread??



We're waiting...


----------



## Marty (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Sids Rebel grandaughter to share.

This is my Merry Beth. She's quite a hyper little thing but so very loving and friendly. Spoiled rotten of course. She looks wonderful at Christmas in shinny gold bows.


----------



## Aubrey715 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sids Rebel was a great producing stallion that was well known for producing very refined foals with nice long necks. He was a very successful stallion, and his offspring is carrying on now producing show winning foals.

We are very fortunate to be able to own a direct son of his, Lucky Four Rebels Reno and then also 2 direct daughters, Lucky Four Rebels Platinums Plus and Lucky Four Rebels Royal Touch. Then we also own a bunch of his grand-get.

Lucky Four Rebels Reno won many supremes in the showring and has produced many successful foals. Here are a couple pictures of him, they don't do him any justice. These are the only ones i can find of him and they were taken right after we bought him a few years ago.











Then here is Lucky Four Rebels Royal Touch, this is also the only decent picture i have of her and surely doesn't do any justice to her either. She is a really pretty mare, one of the first mares people ask about when they come to the farm, i need to get some new pictures. She is in foal to our National Grand Champion stallion, Lucky Four Silvers Rebel Legacy who is a Sids Rebel grandson. This should be a great cross. As you already know Matt, she is the dam to your stallion. She is also actually a full sister to Parmela's mare Sera's sire.






Then here is our other daughter, Lucky Four Rebels Platinum Plus.






Then here is also our stallion, Lucky Four Silvers Rebel Legacy. He is a grandson to Sids Rebel, his dam is a gorgeous bay Sids Rebel daughter that was sold to England.






You can see many other Sids Rebel bred horses on our website.


----------



## hairicane (Nov 20, 2008)

Another Sids Rebel Fan here! I am very lucky to own the only Sids Rebel son that is an appaloosa. Lucky Four Rebels Real McCoy is a tiny, under 29" guy. We are just now starting to really use him to his potential. With our oldest home bred Orion Granddaughters just getting to beeding age, Im really hoping for some flashy Orion/Sids Rebel bred foals in 2009. Here is McCoy in his natural state out of the pasture.











Here is our adorable little McCoy daughter and Sids Rebel Granddaughter born july 08. I love this girl.


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 20, 2008)

No glamour shots of her... but This is Poe Petite Pricelss Rebel "Moose"

2002 model, out of a Sids Rebel son. She's a Red Dun.

Does anybody know if Sids Rebel is a dun??

my very FIRST mini, She is our little princess... knows lots of tricks... totally spoiled....



)

MARTY, Merry Beth looks wonderful





~Sandy


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 20, 2008)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Matt,
> So don't we get some Royal eye candy on this thread??
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. I don't have any good new pics



Here are some in his winter woolies...






With his wifey, checking her out (sorry, Royal, not until next Spring/Summer lol)






And...one without his winter woolies


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 20, 2008)

Gorgeous horses everyone! Thanks for the eye-candy


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 20, 2008)

No more?


----------



## minimomNC (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't have the Sids Rebel horses, I am on the other side. I have the Medalion offspring. Right now one daughter that will be Samantha's sr mare next year and two mares in foal to Medalion for early spring.

edit to correct myself. My Medalion daughter, Ravenwood Medalions Moments To Love is out of Lucky Four Galahad Rebeleena who is a half sister to Royality, both out of the Rebel daughter, Royal Touch.


----------



## MBennettp (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is my Sid's Rebel son "Lucky Four Rebels Broadway Joe". He is the sire to Sandy's "Moose" and Marty's "Merry Beth".


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 21, 2008)

Aubrey715 said:


>


Holy cow! What a gorgeous boy.







hairicane said:


>


Have always loved your boy!



Miniequine said:


>


OMG! It never dawned on me what Moose's pedigree might be. I knew I LOVED her head and now it makes sense why. Those (what I call) Gold Melody Boy heads are unmistakeable. (I know others may attribute it to another horse in her pedigree, but I'll go with GMB!)





And thanks Matt. I now feel complete.


----------



## Alex (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is our boy-

[SIZE=18pt]Star G Rebels Thunder[/SIZE]2004 Silver Bay pinto stallion

Granson of Lucky Four Rebels Regal Lark and Great Grandson of Sids Rebel
Here he is "show ready", and looking at it he would have looked good sweated...






Action Shots











Spring of 2008, right befor being clipped


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 21, 2008)

Alex said:


> Here is our boy-
> 
> 
> [SIZE=18pt]Star G Rebels Thunder[/SIZE]2004 Silver Bay pinto stallion
> ...



What a handsome boy! Thanks Alex!


----------



## Alex (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Matt!!!


----------



## maryann (Nov 22, 2008)

This is our little buddy Pride. He is out of Aubrey's Lucky Four Silvers Rebel Legacy which makes him a Sids Rebel Great Grandson. I love this little man . He does everything with such flair and enthusiasum. Trust me , There is never a dull moment around him.





Gander Hill Legacys Pride






_collage by Ferin Mershon_


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 22, 2008)

What a beautiful boy, Mary Ann!


----------



## hairicane (Nov 23, 2008)

]

[Have always loved your boy!]

THANKS star ridge acres!! I love my little McCoy too. He is a class act.


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 26, 2008)

* Great horses!!! *


----------

